# Aggressive buck HELP!



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

We bottle raised our buck (brought him home at 4 weeks). He has always been very affectionate but this year he has become aggressive. He is now 2 years old. He's a nubian and he's HUGE! I don't know if he is trying to play or really being aggressive but every single time my husband or I go into his pen he rares onto his back legs like he's trying to fight. He also invades our personal space big time and rubs all over me (nasty). When I push him away he tries to butt me. He has also started peeing on himself when he sees us coming and making those noises with his tongue out while stomping the ground. He has trapped me in his pen twice this week and wouldn't let me out. If I pop him with a stick he just comes back for more! My husband has tried to pen him on the ground but it doesn't seem to bother him at all. I can't deal with him! Is there any hope to take him or should I just sell after this breeding season???


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Either find some way to make him stop or yes I would strongly suggest selling him. You can try a spray gun with water but mine just laughs at that. The only thing I have found to really get threw is a hot shot. My buck was bottle raised too and he tried to challenge me at a year. He got his butt nailed once and he's 3 now and a total gentleman and if he even thinks about crossing any line a firm 'gizmo!' Puts him in his place.
I'm going threw the same thing with a new buck, I zapped him 2 days ago and so far when I go in he stands at the far corner.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Does he have buddies? Bucks without companions very often start behaving like this; they are lonely and full of energy, they need other bucks to rough-house with. 

For now stay out of his pen and stay safe. See if you can get him a companion, and things to play on. Bucks are very energetic and rough. My boys have not directed this behavior towards me, because they have other boys to be crazy with.

If he already has buddies, this behavior may have stemmed from seeing you as his "mommy". Being affectionate with bucks is great, but there need to be clear boundaries. No head-rubbing, or even butting in play. When my buckling was a baby, and he rubbed his head on me, I would give him a firm tap on the nose, and leave him. Because bucks are so energetic, especially during rut, these boundaries are crucial. However it sounds like when you try to correct him at this age, he challenges back, so I wouldn't suggest that anymore. If I were you I would feed from the outside.

There may be more experienced members who chime in, but unfortunately an "aggressive" buck, if the aggression was not caused by housing or upbringing, may pass his behavior on to his kids. If a buddy, safety measures, and playthings don't help him, and if you are attached to him, I would personally suggest neutering him, it will at least help calm him down a little. If not, harvesting him may be the best thing. But I wouldn't sell him as a buck - not many will tolerate this behavior and he may end up being abused.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Posted at the same time as Jessica - a hot shot may be a good safety measure for you to bring just in case.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I have three adult bucks and a ram, the only one who challenges me is the bottle fed 1.5 year old ND. Because he is so small (65 lbs) he's not too much of a threat, just annoying. I will just push him away or swat him on the nose and firmly say NO.
My 3 yr old 200 lb Oberhasli buck is very well mannered, he was dam raised. If he were acting like the Nigerian, I would totally have an electric prod with me when I go in there!
As it is, the Ober, is so gentle, during the summer when he's not smelly, he will let the little kids pet and climb all over him (under supervision of course!).

I would totally carry an electric prod with you when you are in the pen with your buck; a few zaps and he will learn his lesson.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm going to buy a prod today! And he is always smelly!! Is that abnormal??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When using your hot shot, firmly yell no or get back as you hold it out chest height & let HIM walk into it. Make sure he has plenty of space to run.
Yep his manly fragrance is normal.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely do not push back. A firm rap right on the soft part of the nose is most effective for me. I do this as soon as a buck tries to rub his head on and say "NO" at the same time. Later, I will approach him and give him good butt scratches and tell him good boy, but if he turns and tries to rub on me again he gets a nose whop. 

In my experience pushing, pinning on the ground or whacking over the horns with a stick all just make them want more. Spray bottle and whops on the tender nose work for me.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks y'all! Luckily he is disbudded so horns aren't an issue. I'm hoping things will turn around for us. I love his coloring and he has great milking and show lines! But I can't be afraid every time I go to the barn either. This pic was him last summer...I don't have a recent pic on my phone. He has grown and matured so much since this picture. This is back when he was nice lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes!!! Make sure you use the 'no'!! Eventually, if he's not a total jerk, he will learn that.....well basically no means if you keep it up your getting your butt whipped lol and it doesn't take much with a hot shot, goats are total baby's about it, mine I press the button and it keeps a small charge and when I touch them it's a small zap and that's enough to teach them, so don't really lay on it especially the first few times. 
Bottle baby bucks are probably the worse, if you end up in the same position again teach them young. I think that's why it worked so well with mine because I didn't put up with nothing from him, he just seemed to forget that when I let a friend use him to keep her buck company (never again) but now he's so docile and well behaved. He was even on the fence one day and it was bowing and my 6 year old daughter went up and told him no and pushed him off......40lb pushing 286 lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bottle bucks are more apt to be that way because they do not view humans worthy of respect like dam raised kids do. He is challenging you and you need to meet that challenge and win. Hot shots or whatever it takes to prove to him that you are the boss. You cannot let him win or he will get worse and worse and be very dangerous.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

He'll eventually stop' he just wants to breed. I would give him another year and if he doesn't stop you should sell him. All bucks can go through a time like this. As long as he isn't in a pen with a horned buck you should be fine, no injuries on him. Good Luck!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Alleysalley02 said:


> He'll eventually stop' he just wants to breed. I would give him another year and if he doesn't stop you should sell him. All bucks can go through a time like this. As long as he isn't in a pen with a horned buck you should be fine, no injuries on him. Good Luck!


I disagree with you, saying that he will stop after breeding season. We had a boer buck, that was very nasty. When breeding season was over, he was still as mean as  . Until the day that we sold him, he never calmed down into a half-way nice buck. He got my dad a few times, my grandfather once and I believe my grandmother once. This was mostly after breeding season, and there was no does in heat around.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bucks want to breed all the time, and no, a well behaved buck should not be mean...ever. He has no respect for the humans. He needs to learn respect or he will get more and more dangerous. I've seen it more times than not. 35 years in goats, you see a lot. I have bottle bucks, but they are taught respect from the day they set foot on my farm. If they jump up on me, push against me, flirt or any improper actions get them some sort of correction.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I guess it really was my fault bc he was my first of two goats. I bought a doeling the day before I got him. They were both bottle babies and I loved playing with them. I babied him and now I know that was a mistake. Lesson has been learned! I will never willingly buy a bottle buck again! I just wish I would have had a warning back then


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

You can make this work, just stand up to him. Earn his respect.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

chiwapacreek said:


> I guess it really was my fault bc he was my first of two goats. I bought a doeling the day before I got him. They were both bottle babies and I loved playing with them. I babied him and now I know that was a mistake. Lesson has been learned! I will never willingly buy a bottle buck again! I just wish I would have had a warning back then


Nooooo don't think that way, I love my bucks and bottle babies are the best! I don't mind the smell so I constantly work with them and in their pens for various reasons. Some just can't be taught, some will learn with discipline, some are just cuddle bugs their whole lives. You are doing great by asking and learning it's not your fault ... I hope it all turns out for you if not their is always another cuddle bug waiting with your name on it :dance:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know if you mentioned if he has a buddy who lives in with him or not, but this really is crucial to him. Herd animals can become mentally unsound in some way or form if kept alone. Don't beat yourself up, these things do happen! The best we can do is learn and keep moving!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> I don't know if you mentioned if he has a buddy who lives in with him or not, but this really is crucial to him. Herd animals can become mentally unsound in some way or form if kept alone. Don't beat yourself up, these things do happen! The best we can do is learn and keep moving!


This is so true, I have been there and done it a couple of times. I am a slow learner, but it's crucial a buck or any goat for that matter has a buddy. I even do it for goats going to auction or butcher out of respect.


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> I disagree with you, saying that he will stop after breeding season. We had a boer buck, that was very nasty. When breeding season was over, he was still as mean as  . Until the day that we sold him, he never calmed down into a half-way nice buck. He got my dad a few times, my grandfather once and I believe my grandmother once. This was mostly after breeding season, and there was no does in heat around.


Now you never know, all bucks are different, Since your buck wouldn't stop doesn't mean hers won't stop either. I got this from one of the best goat books, that helped me with alot problems. What it says is that it can be the bucks wants to attract does, he wants to be head of herd, could be in pain, and etc. I think Chiwapacreek should give him another chance before people tell her to give him up. He's a beautiful buck and would be a shame to give him up and end up regretting it. Chiwapacreek (sorry don't know your name) you should call a vet if possible.-


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't think anyone told her to give up and sell him, so far all I have read is basically show him who's boss and IF that doesn't work then sell him. Even in total rut I expect my boys not to challenge me and if they don't respect my rules and especially my personal space then they will be correct and or sold. I don't care how nice looking the buck is, there's one rule, be respectful.....well ok 2 also make me some babies lol
Bottle baby bucks are do able you just need to set your foot down on EVERYTHING that might be cute while they are small but will hurt when they are big. Now that my buck fully understands I'm the queen and king around here I really enjoy and love the guy. He will never go any place even if all the girls are related to him he will stay with me till the day he dies. I wish my other bucks had his same attitude and your guy will get there too once this passes


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies. I had a rough year last year and just now am building my herd back up. He hasn't had a buddy since around October until I got him one about two weeks ago. Maybe once the new wears off on the buddy, he will calm down. I also just got a new doe and her doeling so maybe that has got him stirred up even more than normal. (He can't get into the pen with them) Plus we just moved about two months ago so maybe all this is the problem I don't know. I'm definantly giving him another breeding season before making any decisions.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't make excuses for him...Make a plan and fix it...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't let any of my goats jump up on me, butt me or treat me like another buddy. From day 1 I don't let them think that I am their playmates. Nothing worse than haiving a full grown goat jump up on me and knock me down. I got 2 bottle raised adult does this year who were raised around 3 little girls and treated like puppies. These does were horrible! They jumped up on me, tripped me, are rude and downright annoying. I have them heading in the right direction now, they haven't jumped in a couple of weeks now, but wow, what obnoxious goats they were.


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Oct 30, 2012)

I have 3 bucks, 1 bottle and 2 dam raised. My bottle boy is perfect, I had a lady and her 3 kids in with the boys last week, the bottle buck ( 3 yrs. now) was laid back and friendly. One of the dam raised got aggressive and I stepped up to put him in his place, then my bottle buck got between me and the aggressive buck. I don't think it's necessarily a bottle or dam raised issue, just an individual personality and background thing. All of my boys settle down after rut, so don't give up on him.


----------



## Spring Creek Farm (11 mo ago)

chiwapacreek said:


> We bottle raised our buck (brought him home at 4 weeks). He has always been very affectionate but this year he has become aggressive. He is now 2 years old. He's a nubian and he's HUGE! I don't know if he is trying to play or really being aggressive but every single time my husband or I go into his pen he rares onto his back legs like he's trying to fight. He also invades our personal space big time and rubs all over me (nasty). When I push him away he tries to butt me. He has also started peeing on himself when he sees us coming and making those noises with his tongue out while stomping the ground. He has trapped me in his pen twice this week and wouldn't let me out. If I pop him with a stick he just comes back for more! My husband has tried to pen him on the ground but it doesn't seem to bother him at all. I can't deal with him! Is there any hope to take him or should I just sell after this breeding season???


----------



## GodwardGoatGang (4 mo ago)

goatylisa said:


> This is so true, I have been there and done it a couple of times. I am a slow learner, but it's crucial a buck or any goat for that matter has a buddy. I even do it for goats going to auction or butcher out of respect.


That's beautiful buddy. I don't raise any animals for meat, but if I did that's the kind of respect I would show them. There's no reason for any animal to be treated any less than it's basic needs met no matter what it's life purpose is, it's life is still valuable, and Worthy of respectful care. 🙏💖🐐


----------

